# Best Cheap Cuban Cigar



## sacmore21 (Dec 8, 2007)

I did a search on this, and couldn't find any info. What would you all say is the best inexpensive Cuban cigar. I would cap the price at $3 a piece on this. The only one I've ever had is the Jose Piedra Cazadores. Thanks for any thoughts.


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

I actually liked the JLP Cazadores I had, but I'm still trying out a bunch of different stuff. Took advantage of a sale and have a bundle of JLP Brevas coming in for less than $40. Also recently bought a box of Quintero Panatelas from '01. Those need to rest in the humidor from their trip a little while longer before I try another. Not bad, just not stabilized. I've recently been trying to find good budget Cubans as well. One I'm particularly interested in is the Por Larranaga Panatelas which I should have in a few days as well. I'm sure there are some others, so I will definitely be watching this thread as well.


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

PL Panatelas. :tu


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Savvy said:


> I actually liked the JLP Cazadores I had, but I'm still trying out a bunch of different stuff. Took advantage of a sale and have a bundle of JLP Brevas coming in for less than $40. Also recently bought a box of Quintero Panatelas from '01. Those need to rest in the humidor from their trip a little while longer before I try another. Not bad, just not stabilized. I've recently been trying to find good budget Cubans as well. One I'm particularly interested in is the Por Larranaga Panatelas which I should have in a few days as well. I'm sure there are some others, so I will definitely be watching this thread as well.


PL Panatelas are a terrific bargain smoke. :2


----------



## Mikhail (Apr 13, 2007)

Savvy said:


> I actually liked the JLP Cazadores I had, but I'm still trying out a bunch of different stuff. Took advantage of a sale and have a bundle of JLP Brevas coming in for less than $40. Also recently bought a box of Quintero Panatelas from '01. Those need to rest in the humidor from their trip a little while longer before I try another. Not bad, just not stabilized. I've recently been trying to find good budget Cubans as well. One I'm particularly interested in is the Por Larranaga Panatelas which I should have in a few days as well. I'm sure there are some others, so I will definitely be watching this thread as well.


:tpd: I hole heartily agre with Savvy on the JLP's, it's been my CC staple since day one. The new ones I have seen look better becuse of the new hand finnish rolling standerd. Have a look at my review of JLP Caz, http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=120407 it may help.

Good luck and have a good day


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Love the PL Pans also Fonseca Cadets and Piedra Cremas. :ss


----------



## sacmore21 (Dec 8, 2007)

Mikhail said:


> :tpd: I hole heartily agre with Savvy on the JLP's, it's been my CC staple since day one. The new ones I have seen look better becuse of the new hand finnish rolling standerd. Have a look at my review of JLP Caz, http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=120407 it may help.
> 
> Good luck and have a good day


Nice review. The last time I had the Cazadores was probably about 8 years ago. I still remember it though to this day. It was better than the Montecristo that I had around the same time. Unfortunately, the place I was looking at them is out of stock. Do you know how the brevas compare to the cazadores? Or anybody else that would like to way in?


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

I enjoy Super Partagas for a few bucks a stick


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

pnoon said:


> PL Panatelas are a terrific bargain smoke. :2


I'll add the Partagas Mille Fleurs.


----------



## Fenway (Sep 11, 2007)

I recently had a JLP Cazadores and it kicked my butt. Loved it so much I smoked it so long and didn't realize how much of a buzz it was giving me. u


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

pnoon said:


> I'll add the Partagas Mille Fleurs.


Love the mille fleurs.... both ryj and party

I'd like to add Lost statos brevas.... pretty easily found with ~10 years or so of age on them.... @ less than $3 a stick its a great buy... comes sealed in foil which is cool.... to me.


----------



## Dustinl-cl (Oct 1, 2007)

The JLP Cazadores are hard to beat. I also like Partagas Shorts.



DL


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

DustinL said:


> The JLP Cazadores are hard to beat. I also like Partagas Shorts.
> 
> DL


Sure. But try and find Shorts for $3/stick.


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

JPH said:


> Love the mille fleurs.... both ryj and party
> 
> I'd like to add Lost statos brevas.... pretty easily found with ~10 years or so of age on them.... @ less than $3 a stick its a great buy... comes sealed in foil which is cool.... to me.


Yeah - RyJ Mille Fleurs, Fonseca KDT Cadetes, JLPs, Quintero Panatelas/Brevas/Londres Extra, Rafael Gonzalez Panatelas Extra


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

I would spend an extra buck and get any of the following for under $4.12 a pop:

1992 H. Upmann Belvederes 
1995 H. Upmann Aromaticos
1986 Punch Exquisitos
1998 RyJ Sport Largos
1995 Punch Palmas Reales
1986 Punch Exquisitos
1996 RyJ Belvederes
1992 Upmann Preciosas

(no, dont ask where)


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

NCRadioMan said:


> Love the PL Pans also Fonseca Cadets and Piedra Cremas. :ss


I'd throw in the JLP Breva's as well. Little more strength than the Cremas.


----------



## borndead1 (Oct 21, 2006)

With a $3 cap...I'd say La Flor de Cano Selectos. Just smoked one this morning with less than a year of age and it was great. If you upped your cap to $4 a stick it will open up ALOT more options and alot better smokes. Just my (noob) opinion.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

floydp said:


> I'd throw in the JLP Breva's as well. Little more strength than the Cremas.


Sorry Frank.
No way I can take your advice on these.
A mod with a name not in gold.
Can't be good.:r


----------



## Scimmia (Sep 22, 2006)

sacmore21 said:


> Nice review. The last time I had the Cazadores was probably about 8 years ago. I still remember it though to this day. It was better than the Montecristo that I had around the same time. Unfortunately, the place I was looking at them is out of stock. Do you know how the brevas compare to the cazadores? Or anybody else that would like to way in?


I actually prefer the Brevas to the Cazadores.

If you're looking for a smaller smoke, I'll second the Fonseca Cadetes.


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

JLP Petit Cazadores are a gem.
Quitnero Brevas are a nice smoke as well.(for the price)
:2


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Try them all, they're cheap! :ss

Stay away from cigarillos, (most are just nasty) and explore away.

Even Guantanameras, which get a bad rap, are worth trying - just don't bother with the Cristal. :barf:


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

RyJ Sport Largos - Very tasty


----------



## BeerDefender (Jun 30, 2006)

poker said:


> I would spend an extra buck and get any of the following for under $4.12 a pop:
> 
> 1992 H. Upmann Belvederes
> 1995 H. Upmann Aromaticos
> ...


You're such a tease! :ss


----------



## Mystophales (Aug 20, 2007)

Last time I was in Mexico I met a guy selling boxes of Cohibas for $40 and he was still willing to negotiate even that low price...:tu

I must just be lucky in finding all these great deals...unfortunately I spent my last $40 on a Rolex.

:chk


----------



## FN in MT (Jan 22, 2008)

borndead1 said:


> With a $3 cap...I'd say La Flor de Cano Selectos. Just smoked one this morning with less than a year of age and it was great. If you upped your cap to $4 a stick it will open up ALOT more options and alot better smokes. Just my (noob) opinion.


 I'm FAR from an expert...but I brought a mess of the La Flors back from RSA in 2000 and EVERYONE here loved them. They got nothing but better with age. At that time with a strong US dollar...they were DIRT cheap.

FN in MT


----------



## SmokeFiend (Jan 13, 2008)

Rafael González Panetelas Extra are a good bargain smoke, you can get a box of 25 for $60-70, about 1 in 5 are plugged pretty bad but for the price they are hard to beat.


----------



## sacmore21 (Dec 8, 2007)

Well, it's good to see that the Piedra cigars are relatively well received in that price range. Also, there a few that I was not aware of, heard of. I think I would like to get closer to corona size for a minimum, as opposed to a panatella. A panatella's ring gauge just seems too small for me. I stretched when I was looking at the $3 range. Going to $4, while not a big jump, is still 25% more. But, I'm still open to any other suggestions folks have.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

IMHO, you'd be making a mistake by not going with one of the "totalmente a mano" options. You can't go wrong with a 50-cab of Partagas Shorts, FWIW. One of the best $4 cigars out there.


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

I get some Los Statos from Macms once in a while that are absolutely terrific. And you can get them for about .50 each if you do it right I'm told.


----------



## borndead1 (Oct 21, 2006)

sacmore21 said:


> Well, it's good to see that the Piedra cigars are relatively well received in that price range. Also, there a few that I was not aware of, heard of. I think I would like to get closer to corona size for a minimum, as opposed to a panatella. A panatella's ring gauge just seems too small for me. I stretched when I was looking at the $3 range. Going to $4, while not a big jump, is still 25% more. But, I'm still open to any other suggestions folks have.


By drawing a line in the sand at $3 a stick, you will pretty much be limited to La Flor de Cano, Piedra, Los Statos, and Quintero. I'm sure you'll find a few smokes that you will like. :tu


----------



## Fenwick (May 8, 2007)

sacmore21 said:


> I did a search on this, and couldn't find any info. What would you all say is the best inexpensive Cuban cigar. I would cap the price at $3 a piece on this. *The only one I've ever had is the Jose Piedra Cazadores.* Thanks for any thoughts.


When I saw the title of this thread, this specific cigar came to my mind first along with Quintero Brevas.

I absolutely love the JP Cazadores. Nice call sacmore21.:tu


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

Opusfxd said:


> I get some Los Statos from Macms once in a while that are absolutely terrific. And you can get them for about .50 each if you do it right I'm told.


ABSOLUTELY! The Los Statos DeLuxe Delirios can be had for less than a buck and smoke great in my opinion...


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

From personal experience, the Los Statos is one of the better cigars I've smoked, and one of the cheapest, too! It's bar none the best cheap CC I've ever had.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

poker said:


> I would spend an extra buck and get any of the following for under $4.12 a pop:
> 
> 1992 H. Upmann Belvederes
> 1995 H. Upmann Aromaticos
> ...


Got it?????  :r

I know it doesn't really fall into the categoyr but one of my fave cheap(er) smokes is the RyJ Cazadore. No real depth or complexity just straightforward tobacco flavor with a kick.


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

poker said:


> I would spend an extra buck and get any of the following for under $4.12 a pop:
> 
> 1992 H. Upmann Belvederes
> 1995 H. Upmann Aromaticos
> ...


Aaahh - why would you do that to us?? :gn


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Partagas chicos, hands down. I don't really know if they can be found at the moment for $3 a stick or not, but I bought about four hundred during a sale where they worked out to $2 each (If I remember correctly). I still have probably 60 of them left and I love those things. Great for a short smoke and packed with flavour.

Outside of that I would recommend saving up for a slightly more expensive one and buying less. Although I do have lots of boxes of minis and clubs as well for quick fixes.


----------



## Dr. Evil (Oct 31, 2003)

Another option to consider would be to get someone who can travel to Havana pick you up a bundle of "Selectos" peso cigars. These are basically what the native Cubans smoke (because it is all they can afford). Ugly construction, but flavor-wise very good cigars, especially considering that they cost one peso each and the Cuban peso trades against the American dollar (still!) at about a nickle to a dime per.

And no, I don't have any on hand to trade. My source had to quit going to Cuba...


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Dr. Evil said:


> Another option to consider would be to get someone who can travel to Havana pick you up a bundle of "Selectos" peso cigars. These are basically what the native Cubans smoke (because it is all they can afford). Ugly construction, but flavor-wise very good cigars, especially considering that they cost one peso each and the Cuban peso trades against the American dollar (still!) at about a nickle to a dime per.
> 
> And no, I don't have any on hand to trade. My source had to quit going to Cuba...


I am not thread hijacking, but it was good to herf with you last Sunday. I have not had a peso yet. Sometime I will.


----------



## sacmore21 (Dec 8, 2007)

Dr. Evil said:


> Another option to consider would be to get someone who can travel to Havana pick you up a bundle of "Selectos" peso cigars. These are basically what the native Cubans smoke (because it is all they can afford). Ugly construction, but flavor-wise very good cigars, especially considering that they cost one peso each and the Cuban peso trades against the American dollar (still!) at about a nickle to a dime per.
> 
> And no, I don't have any on hand to trade. My source had to quit going to Cuba...


Dr Evil, if I had a friend that could go to Havana and pick these things up for me, I'm sure I would be pretty well versed in cheap Cuban cigars  Unfortunately, I'm on my own for this one.

But, thanks for the thought


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

I've only had Piedras and Quintero's of the cheap variety . Piedras are more of a dirty tobacco taste , love them by the way . Quinteros are a little more musty and cleaner , there are some aged ones around if you look for them . :ss


----------



## jm0307 (May 21, 2008)

audio1der said:


> JLP Petit Cazadores are a gem.


I have smoked all of the Piedra line, actually I am smoking a Conservas right now, but the Petit Cazadores are by far the best, though they are harder to find in Spain, France and Portugal than any of the others.

Having smoked hundreds of Piedras I would rank the Petit Cazadores as my favourites. Why? Because they have the most consistent construction. Indeed, the Petit Cazadores are quite well made and have a far superior wrapper to the rest of the line, which have generally veiny and motley wrappers. The Petit Cazadores are also 'hecho totalmente a mano', and I have never had a bundle which stated otherwise. All other Piedras suffer from inconsistent construction resulting in poor draw, canoeing and tunnelling. Furthermore, as all Piedras are short fillers you can never expect the construction quality of good hand made long fillers. As to whether the rest of the line are actually hand made, I have not yet found a definitive answer. Some bundles of Cazadores state 'hecho totalmente a mano', whereas the boxed Cazadores and all others merely state 'hecho en Cuba'. I have asked many tobacconist about this, and none know definitively, but assume that the rest are partially hand made (wrapper). Apparently Piedras used to be exclusively machine made, but have increased manual production in recent years. Also, if you do buy Cazadores, try to get the boxed version, as the bundles are more prone to contain damaged cigars. The Cazadores aside, I have found all other Piedras to come only in bundles.

When it comes to flavour, after a while it becomes hard to actually make a distinction between their different cigars. One could even say that Piedras taste like Piedras, regardless of the type of cigar. They generally do not have a very complex and refined taste. What renders the types distinct is primarily their size. Almost no two Piedras taste alike, and I actually enjoy this about their cigars. Yet, between varied construction and taste, Piedras are a gamble, and out of every twenty-five there are a few which are either ghastly or unsmokeable.

All in all, Piedras are by far the best cheap Cuban cigar, because, in spite of their inconsistency and general lack of complexity of flavour, out of every twenty-five you do get quite a few which are simply stunning bearing in mind their price, and even those which are not great are on the whole better than any other Cubans of similar value. I have spoken to many tobacconists and most are in accord about Piedras offering a price quality relation which is hard to beat amongst Cuban cigars. It all comes down to the price. I would not pay, for example, £120(~$240) for a box of twenty-five Cazadores in the UK, as you could get far superior non-Cubans for that price. But for Euro33(~$50) in Spain and Portugal, Piedras are unbeatable.


----------



## Scimmia (Sep 22, 2006)

jm0307 said:


> As to whether the rest of the line are actually hand made, I have not yet found a definitive answer. Some bundles of Cazadores state 'hecho totalmente a mano', whereas the boxed Cazadores and all others merely state 'hecho en Cuba'. I have asked many tobacconist about this, and none know definitively, but assume that the rest are partially hand made (wrapper). Apparently Piedras used to be exclusively machine made, but have increased manual production in recent years. Also, if you do buy Cazadores, try to get the boxed version, as the bundles are more prone to contain damaged cigars. The Cazadores aside, I have found all other Piedras to come only in bundles.


As of ~2002, all JLPs are Totalmente a mano/Tripa Corta. There are currently no machine made/machine bundled cigars being made by Habanos SA.

You may only see the bundles, but almost all of JLP's line is available in the 5X5 packaging, including the Brevas, Cremas, Nacionales, etc.


----------



## jm0307 (May 21, 2008)

Scimmia said:


> As of ~2002, all JLPs are Totalmente a mano/Tripa Corta. There are currently no machine made/machine bundled cigars being made by Habanos SA.
> 
> You may only see the bundles, but almost all of JLP's line is available in the 5X5 packaging, including the Brevas, Cremas, Nacionales, etc.


I had a feeling that they were all hand made, as machine made cigars would probably be contructed more consistently.

Great news about the availability of boxes for the rest of the line.

What is your favourite Piedra?


----------



## chrisguinther (Mar 12, 2007)

I think the JLP Caz and Quintereo Brevas are great recommendations. I would also add RYJ Belvederes. If you're willing to go up to $4 per stick, you can pick up a box of Ramon Allones Small Club Coronas.


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

I'm more than a bit surprised at the lack of love for Chicos. They're MRN approved, and I quote, "One of my favourite cigars". More importantly, they're D. Generate approved. :r


----------



## Silound (May 22, 2007)

I didn't see it mentioned, but Fonseca Delicias are a great little machine made smoke. Petit Corona size, generally can be had for around $60 USD a box. Excellent sized little smoke to carry around day to day for 30 minute breaks.


----------



## sacmore21 (Dec 8, 2007)

I'm glad to see there are so many available options. Now, if I could just find a way to pay for them all


----------



## Fullycanvassed (May 25, 2008)

RyJ Mille Fleurs! It's what got me on the slope. 
I'd stay away from the Coronitas En Cedro's though - sorry, but the first one I've had was so badly plugged, I massaged it for 5 mins then poked it with a paper clip a dozen times and I couldn't get even a small draw. Blah!


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

D. Generate said:


> I'm more than a bit surprised at the lack of love for Chicos. They're MRN approved, and I quote, "One of my favourite cigars". More importantly, they're D. Generate approved. :r


I love the chicos! I just couldn't keep my hands off the 50 that I bought and now they're all gone!


----------

